# NYC - looking for a group



## blue_slaad (Apr 7, 2007)

I am a long-time player, seeking a group that meets in Manhattan.  If you are part of an existing group, and would like a new player, or if you want to join to start a new group, please let me know.

About me: Male, 38 years, does not smoke. I can meet only on weekends or Friday nights. I would prefer to be a player, but can handle running a game. Lets discuss it. Thanks!


----------



## crow81 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you could make it on Thursday there is a regular Living Greyhawk game night at Neutral Ground on 26th street between 6th and 7th ave. Even if you don't like the RPGA Living Game model it is a way to meet other players. There is also a board where people organize non LG games. You should check it out. If you are interested in the Living Greyhawk type game join the Neutral Ground Yahoo group as we muster on-line

Regards


----------



## blue_slaad (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Crow81, it is nice to know that NG has a LG group.  Unfortunately, weekends are my best days to play.  I'll check out the yahoo group anyway, just in case a weekend game crops up at some point. Thanks again!


----------



## Luke Planewalker (Apr 18, 2007)

blue_slaad said:
			
		

> I am a long-time player, seeking a group that meets in Manhattan.  If you are part of an existing group, and would like a new player, or if you want to join to start a new group, please let me know.
> 
> About me: Male, 38 years, does not smoke. I can meet only on weekends or Friday nights. I would prefer to be a player, but can handle running a game. Lets discuss it. Thanks!



Hey BS, I'm just now starting a new game and would love to have you. I'm not in Manhattan but only a 5 minute walk away from the convenient Roosevelt Ave/Jackson Heights stop in Queens. If you're interested, email me at Not_My_Father@yahoo.com.


----------



## Notsoluckycharm (Apr 28, 2007)

*Also looking for NYC group*

<==== Also looking for NYC group.

I have an interested g/f as well.

Replied to luke up there, but if nothing happens I'm willing to DM a storyline if we can get 5-6 players + .

Have had a campaign I have wanted to try out but never got the chance haha.

Edit: Hevean@gmail.com


----------

